# Grizzly G0462 Lathe Hand wheel?



## spnemo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a Grizzly G0462 lathe. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462

I really like this tool, except that it has no hand wheel.  

Does anyone know what the internal thread size is on the back side of the spindle?

Do you know how to attach a hand wheel to this lathe?

Grizzly doesn't want the help me on this one, so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought a variable speed mini lathe at HF.  It had no spindle wheel.  I went to TAP Plastics and bought a 2" X 3" round of Delrin for $3.00.  I drilled a hole in one end of the round and compress fitted the spindle nut into the round. Then I drilled a hole through the round for the push rod and WaLa I have a hand wheel.  I will be posting some pictures of the modification in the next couple of days.

_________________________________________________________
Dennis Patzer
Sacramento, CA


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2010)

There was member selling hand wheels for certain lathes but I don't know which one they fit. If I find their name I will post it here. I am in the same boat with my big Harbor Freight lathe.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 4, 2010)

There isn't enough room on the end of the spindle to jam something on.  I will have to thread it into the internal threads. This doesn't leave much room for a hole for the push rod.  So, I think I will have to find out what size the threads are and make something out of metal to match.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 4, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> There was member selling hand wheels for certain lathes but I don't know which one they fit. If I find their name I will post it here. I am in the same boat with my big Harbor Freight lathe.


 
Thanks! I think the two lathes are very nearly the same.  Hopefully we can both find a solution to the problem.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 4, 2010)

spnemo;1085081
Does anyone know what the internal thread size is on the back side of the spindle?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sean;  I don't know what thread it is, but it is likely a metric thread.  Measure the thread with a leaf type thread  gauge and then check the ID of the hole with calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you tried using your face plate as a hand wheel.  That's what I did before I modified my HF mini.
__________________________________________________________________________
Dennis
Sacramento


----------



## spnemo (Sep 4, 2010)

termitepenman said:


> Have you tried using your face plate as a hand wheel. That's what I did before I modified my HF mini.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> Dennis
> Sacramento


 
Yes, but I keep turning the face plate the wrong way.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 7, 2010)

I just heard from Grizzly that the thread on the back side of the spindle is 1/2"-12 TPI left hand thread (same as the HF model).  This is a really odd size. I have a friend who works at a machine shop doing some checking for me but he thinks it may have to be a custom job.


----------



## Fred (Sep 7, 2010)

Check with these folks. They often have lathe parts. I could find a "lathe handle, nor, lathe wheel, etc" and guess a telephone call would be the easier way to go.

http://www1.mscdirect.com

Oh yea, bring money ....


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 8, 2010)

Did a lot of digging, but I found it!  I was going to order one for myself, but I cannot have it shipped up here (because it's labelled as Jet, and they can't ship Jet branded tools into Canada!!) 

Crap! 

But here's the info for those of you who CAN have it shipped to you down there.  13 bucks, plus shipping!  

Jet (WMH) customer service center:
Phone: 800 274-6848
Tech service: 800 274-6846
Part # WMH-708344


----------



## spnemo (Sep 8, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Did a lot of digging, but I found it! I was going to order one for myself, but I cannot have it shipped up here (because it's labelled as Jet, and they can't ship Jet branded tools into Canada!!)
> 
> Crap!
> 
> ...


 
Does it come with a 1/2"-12 tpi LH bolt to attach it to the lathe?


----------



## jamesthebrooks (Jul 6, 2020)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Jet (WMH) customer service center:
> Phone: 800 274-6848
> Tech service: 800 274-6846
> Part # WMH-708344



Has anyone been able to confirm if this fits the motor side of the Grizzly G0462?


----------



## monophoto (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm not familiar with the Grizzly, but my first lathe (a ShopFox) didn't come with a handwheel, and I was able to make something to fit.

My recollection is that I found a YouTube video in which someone discussed making a handwheel, and that provided inspiration/guidance/a starting point for making my own.

It turns out that there were two nuts on the outboard end of the spindle shaft - both were left-hand thread (so that they will tighten as the lathe turns).  I don't recall the size, but that's irrelevant.  There was a plastic cup that covered the end of the spindle shaft.  My approach was to remove and discard the plastic cup, and then unscrew the outer of the two nuts.   I then turned a handwheel from a scrap of oak, with a recess in the center to receive the nut.  As I recall the process, I made the recess a bit smaller in diameter than the corner-corner dimension of the nut, and then used a bench chisel to cut some notches in the side of the recess to receive those corners.  After sanding and and applying a WOP finish, I glued the nut into the recess with epoxy, and when the glue dried, screwed the handwheel onto the shaft.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 7, 2020)

Love my grizzly tools.


----------

